# Problema con All in one cq1-1009LA



## chavit069 (Dic 15, 2011)

Buenas Tardes, quisiera comentarles el problema que tengo con la all in one cq1-1009LA, en general esto radica en que no hay refacciones como la placa base 599988-001 y comprarla en internet es muy caro, por lo que he decidido adaptarle una mother board de una laptop mini.  esta Compu tiene una placa ipppv-tx y tiene un inversor de voltaje para video por separado.

será que se pueda adaptarle a la pantalla otra mother?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 15, 2011)

Hay placas basadas en Atom que traen la electronica necesaria para un flat panel (Intel D525MWV) con un costo aprox de U$S 100.
Habria que tener MUCHA mas información para asegurarlo.

.-


----------



## chavit069 (Dic 16, 2011)

Gracias, pero en Argentina si hay esta tarjeta madre, a traves de portal de ventas la localice, pero en méxico esa all in one ya es obsoleta y no hay refacciones, traerla de USA me cuesta más de US$400 ahi en Argentina hay una persona que tiene varias y las esta ofertando en el mercado pero no me dice cuanto me costaría que me envíe las que tiene del modelo que necesito, por eso quisiera saber si la puedo adaptar a otra tarjeta madre, ya que tengo el display de LCD y el inversor de voltaje.


----------

